# Review of Kessil A150 on 30xh



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

very nice looking tank!

thanks,


----------



## PK1 (Oct 30, 2005)

misnjoe said:


> after getting tired of my compact fluorescents and my t-5 fixtures having problems w/ ballasts and needing bulb replacements more often then i would like i decided to try my hand with an LED fixture.. After reading some mixed reviews on the kessil amazon son "150" i said what the hey and ordered one up w/ the gooseneck.
> 
> Well, after about a month i think i can give a clear thumbs up. Although my plants are not growing at any great pace they are strong and healthy. i actually don't mind the slower growth. Better then that i have zero algae problems so far and i love that. This tank is getting pressurized CO2 about 3 bb p/ min. the light does make a nice dappling effect like a halide. this is a 24" deep tank and it seems like i get good penetration down to the substrate. I read complaints about noise from the cooling fan, none here, the noise is minimal to me. i know this is not the most scientific and technical review with PAR readings and all that, its just a general review by an average planted tank guy for anyone out there that might be wondering about these lights. they are expensive , but they are kinda cool...


I am considering getting one myself, I think the shape of the light would fit a cube tank well, but the only reason I haven't yet is because it isn't dimmable. I may just get over that and order one. 

I am curious about your comment regarding growth rate: are you suggesting your plants are growing slower with this light than they did with your T5 fixture? Also, do you get any light leakage in the room or is it fairly focused in the tank? My tank is in the living room and if I am going to hang a light above it I don't want to be blinded by it when sitting on the couch...


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I bought 3 and ended up using them for a client' tank, I really like them and the color.

2 green thumbs up.


----------



## misnjoe (Feb 14, 2007)

PK1 said:


> I am considering getting one myself, I think the shape of the light would fit a cube tank well, but the only reason I haven't yet is because it isn't dimmable. I may just get over that and order one.
> 
> I am curious about your comment regarding growth rate: are you suggesting your plants are growing slower with this light than they did with your T5 fixture? Also, do you get any light leakage in the room or is it fairly focused in the tank? My tank is in the living room and if I am going to hang a light above it I don't want to be blinded by it when sitting on the couch...


hey PK1, yes it does seem the growth rate is a bit slower then my T-5, but plant health is outstanding and i am completly algea free.. not always so with my t-5 and CF..

your right about the cube tank, my tank is basically a column. the light is very focused. If you notice the tank is set up right next to a couch in my den where i sit and watch television and sit at my computer. I have never been bothered by the "light leakage".. nor has my wife said anything about it, and believe me she would if it was bothering her, she actually commented on how nice it looked..remember this is strictly IMO

bottom line is i really like the light and i am quite happy with it...


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Is that glosso in the foreground?


----------



## misnjoe (Feb 14, 2007)

samee said:


> Is that glosso in the foreground?[/QUOTE
> 
> yes it is , but as you may see im not really having much luck in having it lay down and carpet the substrate.. seems to want to grow up.. im thinking having a taller tank like i do might be the issue.. suggestions?


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

I have two Kessil Amazon sun lights on my 56 gallon tank (36"L by 18"D by 20"H)
I have Baby tears in and seems to be carpeting ok.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

misnjoe

I think 2 of them would work out better for this tank.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

i would have bought the 150 version as well if it was dimmable. Shame that such a nice light can't be controlled. Good looking tank BTW


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Do you really mean 3 bubbles per MINUTE? Or second?


----------



## misnjoe (Feb 14, 2007)

Higher Thinking said:


> Do you really mean 3 bubbles per MINUTE? Or second?


 3 p/second..sorry.


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

I love the look of these lights, but 30w for 275$ just doesn't do it for me, especially without even a manual dimmer. Ive had great success with LEDs though and love their focused light, hopefully soon there will be a light with a 50-100w multichip that can give us all the power we want! I've been using the Reefbreeders Value led with great success just using 60w of it on one channel. Too bad theres no Kessil A350W Amazon Sun.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

The glosso is reaching up towards the light because it needs more intensity to grow horizontal. Meaning the fixture is most likely putting out low PAR at the substrate. Nice tank btw.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

JeffE said:


> I love the look of these lights, but 30w for 275$ just doesn't do it for me, especially without even a manual dimmer. Ive had great success with LEDs though and love their focused light, hopefully soon there will be a light with a 50-100w multichip that can give us all the power we want! I've been using the Reefbreeders Value led with great success just using 60w of it on one channel. Too bad theres no Kessil A350W Amazon Sun.


I suggested this. 
By far, my fav looking LED lighting.


----------



## green18 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sorry to sidetrack the thread but those of you that commented on using ReefBreeders did you custom order the layout or are you just dialing down the blues? I have a photon and a value fixture already as I am in the process of converting from a reef tank to a planted tank. If I can reuse my lights I would love to. Are you saying you are just dialing the whites up to 60% and nothing on blues?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

That is one clean looking light


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

The design and look of the light is excellent, and it's power can allow someone to fix it far from the water surface, it can be convenient, the hefty price comes with it. I could have it for 225$, and i suppose I would need 3 of them over a 48" X 24" X 24" tank.

Michel.


----------

